# Sumatran Spitting Cobra, Borneo



## Azemiops (May 1, 2008)

On a trip to Borneo in Febuary this year we caught this 2ft Sumatran Spitting Cobra (Naja sumatrana) on a road early one evening in Eastern Sabah. We were not out looking for reptiles (well thats what i told my g/f anyway), but luckily i always take my hook and a bag everywhere i go.
Babies of this species are stunning and have cream bands going down their body, however they loose this colouration as they grow. Although this particular specimen was still small it had obviosuly already lost these bands.

Just after we found it on the road



















The snake was suprisingly passive when it was first caught, and because it was close to some local residents we bagged it up and moved it away from the area.










And this is the animal as it was released. For obvious reasons it didnt like being bagged and sprayed lots of venom as we were getting it out the bag. I find Asian spitters a lot more reluctant to start spitting venom then african species, and take a fair bit of provoking to become very defensive, has anyone else found this?










Finally, the location where the animal was caught, but during the day.


----------



## SiUK (Feb 15, 2007)

hes a cute little thing, great pics as always mate.


----------



## Viper (May 10, 2008)

Thanks for sharing, glad you moved it out of harms way !!


----------



## Spikebrit (Oct 23, 2006)

awww he's lovly hehe, i want one


----------



## fatratsandcheesekk (May 18, 2008)

grerat pic glad hes out of harms way away from the road


----------



## monitorfan666 (Feb 15, 2007)

beautiful pics mate!


----------



## ssserpentine (Mar 6, 2008)

great pics...n lovely find hes too cute!!!
good to hear he was moved outta harms way too :no1: brill
: victory:


----------



## jacko19 (Jul 16, 2008)

i want one there gorgeous


----------



## Starshine Tara (Jun 22, 2008)

Beautiful! :2thumb:

Tara xxx


----------

